# Verschiedene xml layouts in relativlayout anzeigen lassen



## JDProgrammings (23. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute
Ich möchte gerne ein layout, dass ich in einer xml datei habe in einem relativelayout anzeigen lassen.
Leider hab ich momentan keine Ahnung wie ich die sache angehen soll. Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen.


----------



## dzim (24. Apr 2014)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Du willst also ein bereits vorhandenes XML-Layout in ein anderes XML-Layout integrieren?

Wenn ja: Verwende das <include>-Tag
Ein Beispiel aus dem Realen Leben (auch wenn ich hier nur LinearLayouts verwende):
[XML]
<LinearLayout
            android:layout_width="match_parent"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content"
            androidrientation="vertical" >

            <TextView
                style="@style/cnlabTextView"
                android:layout_width="match_parent"
                android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                android:layout_gravity="center_vertical"
                android:layout_marginTop="5dp"
                android:background="@drawable/footer_shape_rect"
                android:gravity="left"
                android:text="@string/connectionInfo.dialog.main"
                android:textColor="@color/white"
                android:textStyle="bold" />

            <include
                android:id="@+id/linear.base"
                android:layout_width="match_parent"
                android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                android:layout_gravity="center_vertical"
                android:layout_marginTop="5dp"
                layout="@layout/simple_keyvalue_item" />

            <include
                android:id="@+id/linear.sigstr"
                android:layout_width="match_parent"
                android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                android:layout_gravity="center_vertical"
                android:layout_marginTop="5dp"
                layout="@layout/simple_keyvalueprogress_item"
                android:visibility="gone" />
        </LinearLayout>
[/XML]
Die Layouts "simple_keyvalue*_item" sind selbst (sehr einfache) LinearLayouts...

Wenn nein: Dann habe ich es wohl nicht verstanden...


----------

